# When The Wheels Come Off



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

So, there you are, cruising along with your golf game, hitting your normal productive shots, and scoring up to your capabilities. Just having a good time. Then, for what ever reason, the wheels fall off, and your cruise control game is now a total wreck. It happens to everyone. I saw a pro do it yesterday at Palmer's tournament. My "wreck" gets to me when fatigue sets in. 

What do you do? Do you give up, and continue to play poorly? Just wanting to get the disastrous last few holes done, and over with? Or, do you try to salvage as much as you can, and try to save a few strokes? Me, I am guilty of doing both. However, if the round is of some importance, I will do a few things to help with my scoring. Most of the time I will add the "feet together" drill to my pre-shot routine. Another thing I will do is start to use an abbreviated swing, and my favorite "go to" club to help with keeping the ball in play until I can get to the green. My "go to" club is my 7i. Yes, on longer holes distance loss will be an issue, but at least I know I will be finding my ball again, in a decent playable situation.

One time, on the front 9, for what ever reason, I could not hit a PW to save my soul. I was a bit annoyed about this issue. Since I still had 9+ holes to go, I finished the round up just using my PW, and putter. By the time the round was over, I was back to hitting a decent PW again. I have never had an issue with my PW since that day.

Another thing I do all the time is play the 18 holes, 3 holes at a time. Doing this gives me 6 new starting (recovery) points should a few poor playing issues start to show up. This is a mental aspect fix for. My goal for each of the 6 sections of holes is to be less than 2 strokes over par for each group of three holes. This is very achievable for me. 

Long story short, don't ever give up.......


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes the wheel do fall off most of the time I still finish the round I will either go to my go to cvlub 5 or 7. If the wheels have really fallen off I briing out my 3i ..... just for fun.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

When the wheels fall off (or I leave them at home) I usually just stop keeping score. I amost always finish up, forgeting the score takes all the pressure off then I can just practice fundamentals. If I duff a shot at this point it doesn't matter. If it's not busy at the course, I'll keep a pocket full of balls and hit each shot till I get it right. That's getting harder now that the weather is warming up though.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I've had the ship almost sink, and then right itself and finish well, and I've had it spring a leak and sink like a stone. Usually a bad hole or 2 doesn't have any permanent affect my round, but it may just be a sign that my game is off that day. Not so much the wheels coming off as just not being sharp enough to turn things around. 

I've started a round bogey - par - quad (5 over through 3), then turned that into just a 7 over 79 for 18. Just 2 over for the last 15 holes. I've also gone to 3 under through 11 holes, then played bogey golf for the last 7. I don't consider either to be anything unusual. After all, it's golf, and I thought that's how the game was intended to work. I never expect anything but the unexpected.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

it is the begining of the year here, today I played just irons, with the exception of off the tee. Havent been hitting the irons good. I have been known to play a whole round with just my 7 iron, to work on what I need to. Sometimes score doesn't matter, hitting the shots like you know you can does


----------

